# Carbon One vs Medallion XR



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I am in the exact same position as you. I was looking very hard at the same shafts in .500 spine. I haven't ordered any shafts yet, but will this week. My long draw dictated that I get the Carbon Ones. I have a 31.5" draw and shoot a clicker. The Medallion XR are 31" and the Carbon Ones are 31.5". The extra 1/2" may allow me to cut the shaft from the back of the arrow to stiffen the arrow. When I called Lancaster, I was told the two arrows are very similar in quality and performance.

I wish you well!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

FWIW, I would buy the CX all day long.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

biblethumpncop said:


> I am in the exact same position as you. I was looking very hard at the same shafts in .500 spine. I haven't ordered any shafts yet, but will this week. My long draw dictated that I get the Carbon Ones. I have a 31.5" draw and shoot a clicker. The Medallion XR are 31" and the Carbon Ones are 31.5". The extra 1/2" may allow me to cut the shaft from the back of the arrow to stiffen the arrow. When I called Lancaster, I was told the two arrows are very similar in quality and performance.
> 
> I wish you well!


It doesn't matter which end you cut the C1 from, they are just parallel carbon shafts.

I'd buy the CX personally; a better shaft from a better company.

-Grant


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

We all know that I am a big CX fan. Flat out love their arrows. I am a fan of the medallion line also. Though I am shooting Nano XRs I did shoot the Medallion Pro for a good bit and had no complaints with the shafts at all. My field Personal Best scores were shot with these shafts...actually my best 5 or 6 rounds were shot with the Medallion Pro shaft. 

As for the medallion XR....I don't know. I know of a couple guys that shot them. They seemed to shoot fine...they said they cut from both ends when they built them and they have shot fine for them. Granted neither shooter were guys that would burn up a course so....

As for the Carbon Ones....I have never heard anyone that shoots these arrows say anything bad about them. I like the shaft a lot...though I haven't shot them myself. But I have not had a need to try them either. I have helped several people build a good field shaft and that's the shaft we went with. 

Great shaft IMO for the money. If I was in your price range the Carbon One would probably be my pick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Not sure how the price compares but also look at the Black Eagle 'Deep Impact' shafts, a tiny bit smaller than my old C1's and I am impressed with how they look!!!


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Both the Carbon Ones and the Medallion XR, for shaft, points and pins, are $147 from Lancaster.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If your spending that much I would just bite the bullet and chunk down the extra money for the Pros if your going to go with the Medallions....and get lots of extra pins :wink: 

Everyone always likes to spend a ton of money on a bow, sights, stabs, releases and a rest but then skimp on arrows. That makes zero sense to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I have had two sets of Carbon1 now and my buddy just got another dozen, I think three of mine were straight enough to use, I think he said five of his were. I cut 6" total out of my shafts and they still have wobble to them. These shafts were the last straw to push me to just buying the good stuff. Arrows are so crucial to repeatable accuracy and it doesn't matter if your bow is tuned to the gnat's, if your arrows aren't straight it is for nothing.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

$80 more for bare shafts of better quality doesn't sound to bad except for the fact I have basiclly $1,500 to buy everything. Looks like I'll be getting a VE, B-Stingers, rest, quiver and Longhorn Pro release for $700. With the remaining $800 I still have to get sightbar, scope, arrows(complete), fletcher, case and target. A lot of it will depend on if I can find a deal on sights or not. 

I'm still kicking myself in the butt for getting rid of everything a couple years ago!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

My good friend JBHoyt on here, (Jim Burns) has won the last two outdoor Nats in Senior FS. he swears by the Carbon ones. Haven't shot them myself.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Gold tip ultra light are a great shaft


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

DHawk2 said:


> $80 more for bare shafts of better quality doesn't sound to bad except for the fact I have basiclly $1,500 to buy everything. Looks like I'll be getting a VE, B-Stingers, rest, quiver and Longhorn Pro release for $700. With the remaining $800 I still have to get sightbar, scope, arrows(complete), fletcher, case and target. A lot of it will depend on if I can find a deal on sights or not.
> 
> I'm still kicking myself in the butt for getting rid of everything a couple years ago!!!


When are you going to be ready? I have my rig almost ready to go. I'm going to split some time between FS and BHFS this year and see how I like pins again.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Not sure... Haven't started buying yet, still in the planning stage. There's a good chance I'll be ready by the end of the month though. Going to buy some of my stuff back from my nephew (VE & Stingers) but looking for a deal on a good sightbar.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

The Medallion XR are decent shafts. Me and a buddy started messing with them last year and they shoot well. We both shoot around 55lbs and 27.5" DL, and that seemed to be the limits of what the .500 spine XR would do for us. With a little playing we got them to punch bullet holes thru paper, bare shaft, out to 15 feet. They grouped well after that for us. When we pushed to 60lbs, they got a little finicky. My buddy did crank out a 893 on a 900 round with them last year, so they will shoot well. The pins seem to be a little soft. I had a few bent ones that I couldn't tell were bent during the shoot and it cost me some points. Stock up on the pins if you go CX. And use low temp hot melt and carry a lighter and glue stick so you can swap them out at the shoot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That is the only complaint I had with the Medallion Pros also...the pins are not up to the standards I grew accustomed to with the Nano XR pin. 

You can get the 500s to work at higher lbs you just can't leave them long. I shot the Medallions on 59 or so lbs at 27.75" but my shafts were around 26". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

I shot the medallion xr's in 600 spine 57lbs 27" long 28"d/l they shot great for me


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bopo2 said:


> I shot the medallion xr's in 600 spine 57lbs 27" long 28"d/l they shot great for me


Holy cow....those shafts aren't built like Nano XRs or Nano Pros with the extra stiff carbon. Not a chance I would attempt that. 

Though I know from previous experience once when I ordered 600 Redlines no shoot from my bow on 60 lbs....way under spined but from a bow that was tuned GREAT they shot fine...glad I robin hooded 7 of them in a few weeks and had to buy new arrows :chortle: but the next doz that was a better spine match shot even better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

ttt


----------

